# Grab a Paramedics Breast Get Sentenced to Home Arrest In A Mansion



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems like no punishment at all.  

http://www.jems.com/article/news/84-year-old-nevada-man-sentenced-grabbin

"He must spend 30 days of his probation on home detention. In his case, home is a 6,091-square-foot, $1.2 million residence on 10.2 acres with its own lake about seven miles south of downtown Reno."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 12, 2012)

His house and property are beautiful. 

I'd have no problem being on house arrest there.

Good thing he didn't pull that on one of our medics or EMTs. We have some spitfires that might not have been so nice to him.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> His house and property are beautiful.
> 
> I'd have no problem being on house arrest there.
> 
> Good thing he didn't pull that on one of our medics or EMTs. We have some spitfires that might not have been so nice to him.



We actually have a teacher in my area who was known for grabbin his students and still cant figure out how hes still employed...smh!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 13, 2012)

I wonder if the Paramedic that was recently arrested can plead guilty and go spend his time on house arrest in this guys mansion?   That or use this ruling as a precedent so he gets such a minor slap on the wrist?  No? Oh I forgot its the rich that get off being punished to a life of luxury I mean life of misery.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 13, 2012)

The golden(and) rule of law.

He who has the gold, makes the rules.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 13, 2012)

then evidently Oj had a ton of it to make the gloves not fit!:rofl:


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 13, 2012)

TbArbie said:


> then evidently Oj had a ton of it to make the gloves not fit!:rofl:



Anyone who has ever worn leather gloves knows once they get wet/sweaty, they are unlikely to ever fit right again.

I think that was more of a matter of poor police work and ineffective prosecution more than money.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 13, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Anyone who has ever worn leather gloves knows once they get wet/sweaty, they are unlikely to ever fit right again.
> 
> I think that was more of a matter of poor police work and ineffective prosecution more than money.



Money contributed to that poor police work! lol:rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wonder if this Paramedic will get the same slap on the wrist?

http://www.emsworld.com/news/106137...h-fondling-patient-during-ambulance-transport


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 13, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Wonder if this Paramedic will get the same slap on the wrist?
> 
> http://www.emsworld.com/news/106137...h-fondling-patient-during-ambulance-transport



I am sure if they lived in a million dollar house they would.

As it stands, working 3 jobs to make ends meet just qualifies you to fill the room of a 0* private prison.

But if this guy did fondle a patient, well, not much loss really.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 13, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> But if this guy did fondle a patient, well, not much loss really.



I agree, but sure am tired of double standards.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 13, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I agree, but sure am tired of double standards.



you and me both


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2012)

So he's in early dementia? Serve his sentence in an Alzheimer's ward. Since he is incapacitated, he loses control of his financial affairs too. If he recants THAT, he has to prove it medically, and if he does, treble damages...but still serve his time in the ward, just on case..


----------

